# How do you install spd on Bontrager SSR



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how you would install SPD cleats into these Bontrager SSR mountain bike shoes? The soul tab that looks as though it should remove appears to be solid. I've removed the insole and can feel the section that appears should hold the cleat but I can't figure it out and don't want to damage the shoe.


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

It appears that on the front of that cover plate there may be a small slot where I can see red, might be a spot to put something in there to pry it out, maybe a flathead screwdriver or something. Also check to see that it's not actually screwed in itself, it might need to be unscrewed. Get some hex keys and see if they fit in those holes and can unscrew a hold down bolt or something.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Take a box cutter or razor and cut along the cleat pocket (the black portion). It's not that thick, maybe 2 mmm. Pry it off to remove and reveal the backing plate where you can bolt your cleats.


----------



## Gregdpw (Apr 16, 2012)

Very cool


----------

